# Kernel won't recognize root filesystem

## dman777

I upgraded my kernel and recompiled it. I didn't do a make oldconfig because I was getting to many compile mismatches and such and wanted to start out clean. However I can not get the kernel to recognize my root file system on boot up(more specifically looks like block device or sd*). I have ext3 and ext4 enabled. For the bus I am using:

00:11.0 SATA controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 SATA Controller [IDE mode].

 In the kernel I have  AHCI SATA support, SATA Port Multiplier support, ATA ACPI Support , ATA SFF support, ATA BMDMA support, ATI PATA support enabled. But still no luck. Any suggestions?[/profile]

----------

## lxg

Don't know what you're missing exactly. However, you should try make oldconfig, but do a make menuconfig before actually building. This should fix misconfigurations. (At least it's worth a try – save your current .config and see what happens.)

----------

## dman777

i double checked the config with my old kernel and i have the same bus options enabled. this is ruthless...if anyone could help please.

----------

## The Doctor

really wild shot, but the directions here from Pappy's kernel seeds.  This link includes an app for matching required modules.

A far more wild shot would be: are you using the deprecated SATA drivers? I here udev isn't playing well with them....

----------

